# How to obtain replacement case parts for corsair Carbide 400R



## quicky008 (Oct 5, 2015)

I accidentally scratched the front fascia of my corsair Carbide 400r case while cleaning it recently and its a fairly large scratch which makes it very annoying to look at.I've tried removing the scratch by wiping it with a soft piece of cloth but it was of no use at all.So i want to replace the front panel of my cabinet with a new one but the problem is,i have no idea where such items are available and how one is supposed to procure them.After a bit of googling i found that these items are listed at Corsair's website under "Case Parts and Accessories " section but they haven't mentioned how exactly one is supposed to proceed if he wishes to buy any of them.On clicking "where to buy" it only displayed a list of their retailers in the Kolkata region such as Vedant and MD computers but afaik these retailers only deal in full fledged pc cases,not individual case parts(i'm not absolutely sure though).

So I'd be grateful if anyone can tell me how can i obtain a replacement front fascia for my Corsair cabinet.Are they sold in shops which stock corsair pc cases or do i have to obtain it from somewhere else?Any help with this issue will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 5, 2015)

Open a ticket with Corsair US asking for a replacement front panel and that you damaged your front panel by displaying a picture of it along with the Cabinet Invoice. They will send you a new panel without any extra cost from Hong Kong.OK.

I got my replacement Corsair 300R Window Panel in the same way.OK.

Open your new ticket here by registering:*corsair.secure.force.com/


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 5, 2015)

^I did create a ticket last night by registering at the above address-there i requested them to let me know how can i obtain the replacement front panel and how much is it going to cost me.In the morning i received an email from corsair stating that a new comment has been added to my ticket.When i checked it i found they've mentioned that my replacement has been processed and when its shipped they're gonna notify me of its tracking number by email.They have also requested me to upload a copy of the purchase invoice as i had not included it while creating the ticket.

I've done what they have instructed but does that mean they'll be sending me the front panel free of cost?Please note that my cabinet was purchased in 2012 and so its no longer under warranty-do you think they might change their decision and ask me to pay for the replacement part when they find this out after checking my purchase receipt?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 5, 2015)

If your cabinet is out of warranty then you need to pay for the case part though.
You can persuade them somehow to send you the case part free of cost.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 5, 2015)

Corsair After Sales Support seems to be very good.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 5, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> If your cabinet is out of warranty then you need to pay for the case part though.
> You can persuade them somehow to send you the case part free of cost.


They haven't said whether i'll have to pay anything for getting the replacement part even though i had specifically requested them to tell me about the costs involved in obtaining the replacement while creating the ticket.If their policy is to charge their customers for providing the replacement accessories when their products are out of warranty,i hope they'll certainly inform me about it before sending the required item,right?


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2015)

If it's not too costly they might not even bother with charging. But I see a good customer service example here.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 5, 2015)

ok,if i receive any updates from their side i'll post them here.

p.s. does anyone know whether the so-called scratch removing pens and rubbing compounds that can purportedly remove all types of scratches are any good or not?can they remove minor scratches from matte black plastic surfaces like the ones that are commonly found on pc cabinets?They are being sold on sites like flipkart and snapdeal and i was thinking of ordering one for myself if it can help in minimizing or eliminating the scratch that i accidentally made on my cabinet in any way.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2015)

see what people are saying :
*in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20121210153746AA5SkKa

ALso there's some videos on YT on the same and read the commnets below on YT too .. you'll have a better understanding.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 16, 2015)

Today corsair sent me an update that they have shipped my item-now it remains to be seen how long it will take for them to deliver it.


----------

